# Astrex pics



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hopefully lol









http://i64.tinypic.com/2w4zgq1.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i65.tinypic.com/16lijip.jpg


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry if they are too big!

The bottom one has a different coloured belly, looks like light tan


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

They look very similar in quality to the ones I have, we will definitely have to compare notes


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

JayneAlison said:


> They look very similar in quality to the ones I have, we will definitely have to compare notes


Yes, we definitely have to keep in touch Jayne 
Any pics of yours?


----------

